# Why no Scott?



## Abacabb

Why cant i find anything about Scott bikes, specifically the Speedsters S1-3? Are they inferior quality bikes for the price or is everyone on this site just Gah Gah for cannondale/trek?
Anyway, I was told that the Scotts were the best deal mainly because you get the same fork as the cr1, but further research shows that for the price, the Cannondales seem to have better components. I've heard enough obout "The great Cannondale aluminum Frames...". How well do Scott bikes perform compared to Cannondales, and is it worth putting up with the downgrade of components for the price?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife

*Scott bikes aren't well known in the*

US as they generally have not been available here. Go figure with a brand name like Scott USA. Has to do with the rights to the name mostly. That is changing now, there's some buzz about their mountain bikes for the US market in a couple mags. There's also still some finalization being worked out with Specialized's demands for the Horst link for the full suspension bikes (they didn't have to worry about Specialized's lawyers outside the US, but different story here).


----------



## Americano_a_Roma

Abacabb said:


> Why cant i find anything about Scott bikes, specifically the Speedsters S1-3? Are they inferior quality bikes for the price or is everyone on this site just Gah Gah for cannondale/trek?
> Anyway, I was told that the Scotts were the best deal mainly because you get the same fork as the cr1, but further research shows that for the price, the Cannondales seem to have better components. I've heard enough obout "The great Cannondale aluminum Frames...". How well do Scott bikes perform compared to Cannondales, and is it worth putting up with the downgrade of components for the price?


Just joined the forum; as my name implies I live in Rome, and here in Europe Scotts are quite well known; they make some interesting stuff, like full suspension MTBs with carbon frames, and a super light CF road frame, the CR1. I gather that they're working on getting back into the US market, but regardless they're certainly not inferior quality bikes.


----------



## thefunkyplumber

*the speedster s2 just got reviewed in Ride mag*

here in Oz. Great mag if you can get it.
They don't normally review bikes under 10grand but this issue reviewed five budget bikes and the scott got favourable words. 1.37kg frame is fairly light, 8.7kg with a budget 105 build. Very stiff and not so comfy at the rear but good handling, and they loved the fork, as I guess you would. The reviewer hit a turning car at 50k's and the bike was fine, just tacoed the bars, so you could probably say pretty tough.
A mate of mine had a Scott, can't remember what model, but he liked it. Looked nice, if you're into compacts and fat tubes. Seem to have a good rep here in Oz. 
Put a carbon seat post on it for a bit of comfort and at the very least it'd be a decent race bike


----------



## Fogdweller

Americano_a_Roma said:


> Just joined the forum; as my name implies I live in Rome.


Welcome to RBR Americano. My name is Scott and I'm not well known in the states or in Europe.


----------



## jtc140

I have had the same problem. I am looking for reviews of the Speedster S2. I seems they they only started selling the Scott roadbikes in the US last year. I was concerned because i couldn;t find any on ebay, but i realized tis a good thing. No one is selling theirs, so they must like them!


----------



## Jared

Hey and i crash my scott into a van at about 30km/h and the frame is alright....not one scratch! The only damage is to my 105 shifters but i change those with Ultegra 10s. And did i mention that the bike is light?http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=6239


----------



## Jared

Abacabb said:


> Why cant i find anything about Scott bikes, specifically the Speedsters S1-3? Are they inferior quality bikes for the price or is everyone on this site just Gah Gah for cannondale/trek?
> Anyway, I was told that the Scotts were the best deal mainly because you get the same fork as the cr1, but further research shows that for the price, the Cannondales seem to have better components. I've heard enough obout "The great Cannondale aluminum Frames...". How well do Scott bikes perform compared to Cannondales, and is it worth putting up with the downgrade of components for the price?


Hey Abacabb the Scott speedsters are GREAT! I have a S2 and it comes with 105 components but i upgraded it to Ultegra so its now a S1. Both the S1-2 have the same frames only in different colours and they are very stiff and light for the price . I don't know about cannondales but you would never go wrong with a Scott speedsters. But its true that cannondale have better components though i would rather pay for a good frame than for good components.


----------



## jm3

*'06 changes*

If I'm not mistaken, the '06 Speedsters will have carbon rear stays and different paint. The 10 speed 105 will be popular this year. I'm sure. I forget pricing, but I believe it's competitive but a little higher than C-dale.

Scott is a Swiss-owned company that left the US market in the mid-nineties when sales bottomed out. They're now back, and I think they'll come on strong over the next few years. Scott Montgomery, former head of C-dale, is President of the Scott in the US. The CR1 is an amazing frame, and the aluminum frames are improving on an already good design. The women's "Contessa" line will include a CR1 frame this year, too.

As for the lawsuit with Specialized, I'll be surprised if we see the Genius carbon frame in the US this year. Specialized, who purchased the rights to the Horst link several years ago, and licenses it to somewhere around twenty other manufacturers in the US, refuses to license it to Scott even though Scott has offered them something like $20 per bike (the going rate is around $1.50 per bike for everyone else). You can make your own conclusions as to why, but since the bike is suppose to be a phenomonal design, I have to think Specialized doesn't want the competition. Eventually, they'll have to cave, but I'm sure they'll try to tie it up in the courts for as long as possible. Funny thing is, Specialized is making their '06 Epic carbon frames in the same factory that Scott frames were produced until this coming year (Scott built its own factory). The process for building the frames was exclusive to Scott until now, and you'd think Scott would be unhappy about it, but no, I spoke with them and they welcome the competition.

To be fair, I'm not an employee of Scott, but do plan to carry them in a shop I'm opening in Oct. But, I will say that because of the demographics of the area I'm opening, many manufacturers are requesting to place their products in the store, and I've been able to pick and choose the best brands. I chose Scott because of the high quality and performance of their bikes. Oh, and because I want the new Plasma TT frame.


----------



## Max-Q

I own a Scott CR-1 Team and I can tell you it is the best bike I have owned or ridden. I have had two Colnagos including a C-50, a Giant TCR and a Scapin among others. The Scott quickly became my favorite bike. The ride is excellent and it climbs great. It has great handling and it is super stiff. The fit and finish is awesome. I am really impressed with this bike. If you are going to spend about $2,000 or so for the speedster you should consider getting a CR-1. 

The Team edition CR-1 with 105 retails for about $2200 or so. I got a team discount on mine for $1,800. I took it home and immediately stripped the Campy components off my Giant and built the Scott up with Campy. Then I took the new 105 group and built a bike for my wife. She's happy and I'm happy. That is a rare deal when you buy a new bike.


----------



## bahueh

*You need to call CyclePath in Portland, Oregon...*



Abacabb said:


> Why cant i find anything about Scott bikes, specifically the Speedsters S1-3? Are they inferior quality bikes for the price or is everyone on this site just Gah Gah for cannondale/trek?
> Anyway, I was told that the Scotts were the best deal mainly because you get the same fork as the cr1, but further research shows that for the price, the Cannondales seem to have better components. I've heard enough obout "The great Cannondale aluminum Frames...". How well do Scott bikes perform compared to Cannondales, and is it worth putting up with the downgrade of components for the price?


the speedsters are on sale right now for around 1,200$...crazy deal. I couldn't believe the weight when I picked it up. my bike is 17.5 pounds and this one was WAY lighter. 
7000 series aluminum..and really purty to look at in person...
sorry, i don't have the number on me but try whitepages.com


----------



## jtc140

jm3 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the '06 Speedsters will have carbon rear stays and different paint. The 10 speed 105 will be popular this year. I'm sure. I forget pricing, but I believe it's competitive but a little higher than C-dale.
> 
> Scott is a Swiss-owned company that left the US market in the mid-nineties when sales bottomed out. They're now back, and I think they'll come on strong over the next few years. Scott Montgomery, former head of C-dale, is President of the Scott in the US. The CR1 is an amazing frame, and the aluminum frames are improving on an already good design. The women's "Contessa" line will include a CR1 frame this year, too.



Thanks for all the info. I am in the process of pulling the trigger on a Speedster S2. Everything i read about Scott only convices me further that this is a great bike and a great company. 

Can any info on the '06 Scott bikes be found on the internet?? Thanks.


----------



## jm3

*Other info for '06*

Not much on their website besides the new Ransom mtb. The '06 stuff will probably be up on their site in Sept.

Other info for '06: The CR1 limited will lose the Bora wheels, and now have Fulcrums. It will also be $2000 cheaper. If I'm not mistaken (no assurances on that), the CR1 limited and the CR1 Team will be fused together. The nascar-esque stickers many people didn't like on the Team edition will come as a kit for the new owner to apply, or not, as he/she sees fit (wish other manufacturers would do that).

Then there's the Plasma, Scott's all-new TT/Tri frame, which is just awesome. Here's the link:

http://www.triathletemag.com/story.cfm?story_id=10562&publicationID=92&pageID=1705

I also like Scott's commitment to the women's market - a side of cycling ignored by many manufacturers. From bikes to clothing, their stuff is really nice, and women are included in their design teams so it's done right.


----------



## bahueh

*pppuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............*



jm3 said:


> Not much on their website besides the new Ransom mtb. The '06 stuff will probably be up on their site in Sept.
> 
> Other info for '06: The CR1 limited will lose the Bora wheels, and now have Fulcrums. It will also be $2000 cheaper. If I'm not mistaken (no assurances on that), the CR1 limited and the CR1 Team will be fused together. The nascar-esque stickers many people didn't like on the Team edition will come as a kit for the new owner to apply, or not, as he/she sees fit (wish other manufacturers would do that).
> 
> Then there's the Plasma, Scott's all-new TT/Tri frame, which is just awesome. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.triathletemag.com/story.cfm?story_id=10562&publicationID=92&pageID=1705
> 
> I also like Scott's commitment to the women's market - a side of cycling ignored by many manufacturers. From bikes to clothing, their stuff is really nice, and women are included in their design teams so it's done right.



enough (not) said...


----------



## jtc140

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I just found an S2 for $999! Please post any pics or links that you may get in the future regarding the '06 frames. I wish they would offer atleast one additional color option for each model level. I am not a huge fan of the S2 red, and its the same frame as the S1, which is pollished alum. Hopefully they will take the cue from Cannondale and give options.

That Plasma is unreal! These guys have their game-faces on!


----------



## Jared

Max-Q said:


> I own a Scott CR-1 Team and I can tell you it is the best bike I have owned or ridden. I have had two Colnagos including a C-50, a Giant TCR and a Scapin among others. The Scott quickly became my favorite bike. The ride is excellent and it climbs great. It has great handling and it is super stiff. The fit and finish is awesome. I am really impressed with this bike. If you are going to spend about $2,000 or so for the speedster you should consider getting a CR-1.
> 
> The Team edition CR-1 with 105 retails for about $2200 or so. I got a team discount on mine for $1,800. I took it home and immediately stripped the Campy components off my Giant and built the Scott up with Campy. Then I took the new 105 group and built a bike for my wife. She's happy and I'm happy. That is a rare deal when you buy a new bike.


Hey Max is your Scott a full carbon?


----------



## kevinmcdade

I recently sold my Specialized Tarmac Comp to buy my Scott CR1 Pro. The CR1 is the best bike I have ever ridden, hands down!!! It not only rides great but it looks great and what I like most about it...its different. Every group ride I have been on since I bought it, I get so many questions asked about the bike and so many stares.


----------



## Max-Q

Jared said:


> Hey Max is your Scott a full carbon?


Yes, mine is the Team edition. There are two frame models of CR-1, the Team and the Pro. They are both full carbon fiber frame/forks. The Team is the top of the line and the Pro is next. There is only about a 100 gram difference between the two frames. I rode both and they also ride identical. Scott even admits there is no difference in ride quality between the two frames just that the Team is lighter.

There sometimes is a bit of confusion with the Scott frames because there are also the Limited and Team Edition models. These both are Team frames but they have different decals and component groups.


----------



## kevinmcdade

Don't be mistaken by the names that are very similar. There is the "Team Issue" and there is the "Team" The Team Issue is the model with the lighter frame. The Pro and the Team share the same frame but the Pro is one level of components up on the Team and is FULL Ultegra 10. The Team has full 105. I got my Pro Ultegra for $2500 discounted from $3200.


----------



## Jared

kevinmcdade said:


> I recently sold my Specialized Tarmac Comp to buy my Scott CR1 Pro. The CR1 is the best bike I have ever ridden, hands down!!! It not only rides great but it looks great and what I like most about it...its different. Every group ride I have been on since I bought it, I get so many questions asked about the bike and so many stares.


Stop it! Ya making me jealous! Just kiddin..........Very nice bike , I almost brought it , but why buy a carbon frame when i'm not racing?
Besides , the S2 is almost as good as the CR1. ALMOST.


----------



## Jared

Max-Q said:


> Yes, mine is the Team edition. There are two frame models of CR-1, the Team and the Pro. They are both full carbon fiber frame/forks. The Team is the top of the line and the Pro is next. There is only about a 100 gram difference between the two frames. I rode both and they also ride identical. Scott even admits there is no difference in ride quality between the two frames just that the Team is lighter.
> 
> There sometimes is a bit of confusion with the Scott frames because there are also the Limited and Team Edition models. These both are Team frames but they have different decals and component groups.


Hey max , i have a question about the CR1 fork. When i am tightening or lossening the QR on my CR1 fork , the fork would bend inwards or outwards by a few mm. Is this normal?


----------



## merckm

*Scott CR1 Team Issue*

Nothing new to add other then this bike is truely amazing. Looking forward to racing it in local crits and triathlons.


----------



## Takashi

You know, I just stopped by one of the larger bike shops in my area, and the salesperson (who was very friendly and informative), steered me away from Scott bikes like the black plague. He said that they were priced right (they actually had an S2 triple on sale for $900 new... so tempting), but that in terms of frame design and quality, they pale in comparison to the likes of C'dale and Specialized. That being said, he immediately introduced me to some comparable C'dales like the r500 and r700. They were great bikes, but also cost a heck of a lot more. I don't know, can the CAAD7 be that much better than the S1-2 frame from Scott? For what it's worth, I'll probably testride them in the next week or so, as I haven't completely closed the books on Scott (I testrode the S1 a while back and loved it).

--greg--


----------



## Jared

Takashi said:


> You know, I just stopped by one of the larger bike shops in my area, and the salesperson (who was very friendly and informative), steered me away from Scott bikes like the black plague. He said that they were priced right (they actually had an S2 triple on sale for $900 new... so tempting), but that in terms of frame design and quality, they pale in comparison to the likes of C'dale and Specialized. That being said, he immediately introduced me to some comparable C'dales like the r500 and r700. They were great bikes, but also cost a heck of a lot more. I don't know, can the CAAD7 be that much better than the S1-2 frame from Scott? For what it's worth, I'll probably testride them in the next week or so, as I haven't completely closed the books on Scott (I testrode the S1 a while back and loved it).
> 
> --greg--


The CAAD7 does have better components than the S1-2 , but it seems than buying the CAAD7 means buying only good components rather than a good frame.Not that the CAAD7 frame sucks though...whats the price?


----------



## Takashi

actually, the CAAD7 i was looking at was the R700, which comes with full 105 drivetrain, except for the rear derailleur which is Ultegra. So, I would say that it is comparable to the Scott S2. My LBS currently has the R700 at retail price for $1200, but they have the Scott S2 triple on sale for $900. 

It was just completely odd how the shop guy steered me away from the Scotts, basically based on frame alone. But the more I read about the Scott frames, the more I question the advice of the shop guy who helped me. I think I"m going to get a second opinion.


----------



## Jared

Takashi said:


> actually, the CAAD7 i was looking at was the R700, which comes with full 105 drivetrain, except for the rear derailleur which is Ultegra. So, I would say that it is comparable to the Scott S2. My LBS currently has the R700 at retail price for $1200, but they have the Scott S2 triple on sale for $900.
> 
> It was just completely odd how the shop guy steered me away from the Scotts, basically based on frame alone. But the more I read about the Scott frames, the more I question the advice of the shop guy who helped me. I think I"m going to get a second opinion.


Well i don't know about the shop guy but the Scott frame is great! Let me know when you are about to buy your new bike . Good luck!


----------



## Max-Q

kevinmcdade said:


> Don't be mistaken by the names that are very similar. There is the "Team Issue" and there is the "Team" The Team Issue is the model with the lighter frame. The Pro and the Team share the same frame but the Pro is one level of components up on the Team and is FULL Ultegra 10. The Team has full 105. I got my Pro Ultegra for $2500 discounted from $3200.


There are two frames: The Team and the Pro. The Team is also sold as the Limited, Team Issue and Team. They are all the exact same frame. This is the top frame regardless of component group. The next frame is the Pro. 

From Pez cycling news:

CR1Pro Versus CR1 Team
The CR1 Pro is the more affordable brother of Scott's high-tech, lightweight race bike the CR1 Team edition (ridden by the Saunier Duval-Prodir team). We tested this bike last year and were duly impressed by the big value from its high level of spec (Dura-Ace), super light weight (under 15lbs.), combo of stable ride and responsive handling, and overall ride comfort. Priced around $5300, it’s at the low-end for bikes at its level.

The CR1 Pro takes the best qualities of the CR1 Team (weight, level of spec, and price), and offers them to the mid-range price market, here’s how… 

The Weight:

The CR1 Pro frame is the same design and build process of the CR1 Team, but actually weighs a whole 100 grams more! It’s still made with their own high modulus carbon fiber, built from tubes made in house to their own specs, but with a slightly different carbon blend that is less costly to produce and weighs the tiny bit more. The CR1 Pro frame weighs about 980 grams (sans fork) – which is like 2.1 lbs. While the Team frame weighs about 880 grams.


----------

